# Bela Lugosi's Tales from the Grave



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some really cool news about a new comic book debuting this September.

Check out the links for the details.

http://www.comicmonsters.com/featur...M_THE_GRAVE_interview_with_Kerry_Gammill.html

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14861

Sweet!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Use to read the Boris Karloff comics when I was a kid.
They have one out now called Vincent Price Presnets.


----------

